# Need suggestion on Rechargeable AAA bateries for PS2 controller !!!



## Skyh3ck (Aug 24, 2013)

hey friend

i have bought a PS2 and also have one wireless controller, the controller requires two AAA batteries

i am planning to buy rechargeable batteries and a charger to use for this purpose, 

please suggest me can i use rechargeable batteries with it and good brand to go for,

also will a 1.2V battery work with this controller, currently i am using Eveready 1.5 V batteries, asking before placing order on ebay


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 26, 2013)

anyone please reply, i googled a lot, but no answer

i think PS2 is very famous and used console, so many people would have been in situation like me


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 29, 2013)

not a single expert here, please rpely firends


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 29, 2013)

arrey yaar, any AAA battery will do... if you want good quality, then you need to spend. 

good battery brand is that one, with a bunny rabbit.. forgot its name 



Spoiler



anyway, if you start using the forum for such lame questions...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 29, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> arrey yaar, any AAA battery will do... if you want good quality, then you need to spend.
> 
> good battery brand is that one, *with a bunny rabbit*.. forgot its name
> 
> ...



Duracell.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 29, 2013)

yeah that... 

thanks


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 31, 2013)

no my question is that will a 1.2 v rechargeable battery work with wire less PS2 controller, why i am asking is because later i dont want the batteries to lie idle if not usable with this controller, and Forum is for helping and getting help from other right ?

PS2 is very famous and widely sold console, so many people on this forum must have a wireless controller so its better to ask before buying


----------

